# The Twisted Road Ahead (2018-19 RPLA Competition Finalist)



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

4.4 star rating on [12] Amazon Global Reviews
3.8 star rating on [12] Goodreads Reviews

_"Thoroughly enjoyed this book of short stories. The title "The Twisted Road Ahead" is perfect. The stories all had surprising twists. 
Well written and very enjoyable. Mr. Ottini has a easy to read and engaging writing style." _ - Amazon Customer Review

_"I love short stories like these: fast paced but still very sympathetic characters. I intend to read many more of his books" _ - Goodreads Reader Review































*CONTENT*


[size=14pt]* Finalist in the 2018 Royal Palm Literary Awards Competition - Short Story Genre (Florida Writers Association)
** Finalist in the 2019 Royal Palm Literary Awards Competition - Short Story Genre (Florida Writers Association)

Our journey through life rarely follows a straight and narrow path. The road is filled with unexpected twists and turns and sometimes things are not as they seem. In The Twisted Road Ahead, John D. Ottini leads us on an excursion through eight suspenseful tales, each filled with joy, heartache, mystery, intrigue and a pinch of humor.

In *"Tormented Heart"* Austin Drummond discovers that fulfilling his departed wife's final request is more than he ever bargained for.

When tragedy strikes, Blake Thomas is left with a broken heart and a guilty conscience. Rather than searching within his heart for the forgiveness he needs, he decides that sometimes it's easier to just "Blame it on the Weather."**

In "One Shot to the Head,"* Brie's longtime boyfriend takes her for a romantic dinner on Valentine's Day, so she naturally assumes that he will at long last propose to her. What she doesn't expect is an evening that ends in humiliation.

Diana is having a difficult time coming to grips with the loss of her only child. If that isn't enough of a burden, *"Disturbing Conversations"* are leading her to believe she's losing her mind.

In "Words to a Kill,"* Lucy's erratic post-accident behavior troubles her husband Sonny. When his brother Marco makes an unorthodox suggestion to help Lucy, can Sonny stand by and handle the alarming result?

*"A Toast to My Sorry Life" *finds Lena Dancer coming to the sad realization that her life is nothing like she thought it would be. Sometimes when dreams vanish into thin air, the only thing that remains is a desire for cold, hard revenge.

Also includes: *"Forgiveness" *and *"The Beckoning Sunrise"*[/size]

*The Twisted Road Ahead (Kindle Edition) - $0.99 AMAZON: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1720264783 

The Twisted Road Ahead (Print Edition) - $7.99 AMAZON: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1720264783

The Twisted Road Ahead (Print Edition) - $7.99 BOOKS A MILLION: https://www.booksamillion.com/p/Twisted-Road-Ahead/John-D-Ottini/9781720264781

The Twisted Road Ahead (Print Edition) - $6.32 ALIBRIS: https://www.alibris.com/The-Twisted-Road-Ahead-An-Anthology-of-Short-Stories-John-D-Ottini/book/42004857

If you purchase the book in print format from Amazon, you can download the eBook version absolutely free!















*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

You may also wish to review the Terms of Use, Copyright Policy, and Privacy Policy.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

4.4 star rating on [12] Amazon Global Reviews
3.8 star rating on [12] Goodreads Reviews

_"Thoroughly enjoyed this book of short stories. The title "The Twisted Road Ahead" is perfect. The stories all had surprising twists. 
Well written and very enjoyable. Mr. Ottini has a easy to read and engaging writing style." _ - Amazon Customer Review

_"I love short stories like these: fast paced but still very sympathetic characters. I intend to read many more of his books" _ - Goodreads Reader Review































*CONTENT*


[size=14pt]* Finalist in the 2018 Royal Palm Literary Awards Competition - Short Story Genre (Florida Writers Association)
** Finalist in the 2019 Royal Palm Literary Awards Competition - Short Story Genre (Florida Writers Association)

Our journey through life rarely follows a straight and narrow path. The road is filled with unexpected twists and turns and sometimes things are not as they seem. In The Twisted Road Ahead, John D. Ottini leads us on an excursion through eight suspenseful tales, each filled with joy, heartache, mystery, intrigue and a pinch of humor.

In *"Tormented Heart"* Austin Drummond discovers that fulfilling his departed wife's final request is more than he ever bargained for.

When tragedy strikes, Blake Thomas is left with a broken heart and a guilty conscience. Rather than searching within his heart for the forgiveness he needs, he decides that sometimes it's easier to just "Blame it on the Weather."**

In "One Shot to the Head,"* Brie's longtime boyfriend takes her for a romantic dinner on Valentine's Day, so she naturally assumes that he will at long last propose to her. What she doesn't expect is an evening that ends in humiliation.

Diana is having a difficult time coming to grips with the loss of her only child. If that isn't enough of a burden, *"Disturbing Conversations"* are leading her to believe she's losing her mind.

In "Words to a Kill,"* Lucy's erratic post-accident behavior troubles her husband Sonny. When his brother Marco makes an unorthodox suggestion to help Lucy, can Sonny stand by and handle the alarming result?

*"A Toast to My Sorry Life" *finds Lena Dancer coming to the sad realization that her life is nothing like she thought it would be. Sometimes when dreams vanish into thin air, the only thing that remains is a desire for cold, hard revenge.

Also includes: *"Forgiveness" *and *"The Beckoning Sunrise"*[/size]

*The Twisted Road Ahead (Kindle Edition) - $0.99 AMAZON: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1720264783 

The Twisted Road Ahead (Print Edition) - $7.99 AMAZON: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1720264783

The Twisted Road Ahead (Print Edition) - $7.99 BOOKS A MILLION: https://www.booksamillion.com/p/Twisted-Road-Ahead/John-D-Ottini/9781720264781

The Twisted Road Ahead (Print Edition) - $6.32 ALIBRIS: https://www.alibris.com/The-Twisted-Road-Ahead-An-Anthology-of-Short-Stories-John-D-Ottini/book/42004857

If you purchase the book in print format from Amazon, you can download the eBook version absolutely free!















*


----------

